# Portable Buddy heater fan mod



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

Last night I modded my portable buddy heater by adding a 12v computer fan to it. Now I just have to get some switches and connect the wires to the battery.




























posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mississippiicefisherman (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice yes I deffinatly would love a fan on mine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a pretty cool idea.


----------

